

Show HN: Building a Simple React Application Using the Flux Pattern - tonyspiro
http://tonyspiro.com/building-a-simple-react-application-using-the-flux-pattern-a-step-by-step-guide/

======
rahimnathwani
Thanks. One small thing: since you want gulp to be in your path, maybe it
should be installed globally (-g) rather than locally along with the other
modules.

~~~
rahimnathwani
One more: In getItems, I had to change this.items to ListStore.items. Perhaps
'this' isn't referring ListStore as we're within a 'let' rather than inside a
class definition?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Another: You can't rely on items.length() to provide a unique ID. If I start
with two items, and delete item 0, then items.length() will return 1. But item
1 already exists, so you will add a second item with the same key as the
first, which is bad.

~~~
tonyspiro
Thanks rahimnathwani, I've made the edits / fixes you suggested to the article
[http://tonyspiro.com/building-a-simple-react-application-
usi...](http://tonyspiro.com/building-a-simple-react-application-using-the-
flux-pattern/) and repo [https://github.com/tonyspiro/easy-flux-
example](https://github.com/tonyspiro/easy-flux-example)

